# intro for Mercedes DD 4H show doe



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

This is Mercedes at 6 weeks old. I took this pic last week week to see if it would work but this is my first chance to get to a reg. computer to up load it from Flickr.

We have high hopes for this little girl. She is a stinker though. She makes a nubian bottle baby sound like mute! :laugh:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

She is beautiful! My son had a wether that looked like her - Fat Tony. He is no longer with us. I got so attached to him. I can't convince my son to show does.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww she is really pretty!! I bet she will do great!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice, cute doeling!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a chunky little beauty! She will surely make you proud in the ring!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Look forward to hearing about this beautiful girl-keep us posted on any show(s).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe -- cutie


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

We have our first show ever this Sunday! Hannah (my DD) is scared to death and Mercedes has green spots all over her XD. 
She had her ear tatoo done and it got everywhere! Its a 4H/FFA Goat 101 and fun show so may be they will over look the spots LOL


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck at the show!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Try using one of those tide pen thingies......You dab and blot the stain out. Works pretty good for urine stains on bucks. Blueing shampoo for white horses also works okay. Clipping the stain out too might not be a bad idea....just make sure to blend!

GOOD LUCK!!!! You will have a blast. I was nervous on my first show too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> She is a stinker though. She makes a nubian bottle baby sound like mute! :laugh:


 HeHe...to funny... :laugh:

she is really nice.... :greengrin:


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Shelly Borg said:


> We have our first show ever this Sunday! Hannah (my DD) is scared to death and Mercedes has green spots all over her XD.
> She had her ear tatoo done and it got everywhere! Its a 4H/FFA Goat 101 and fun show so may be they will over look the spots LOL


The 4h shows around here look more at the meat side of the goat and not how pretty they are. Did you have to disbudd to show her, out here does can be horned just dulled
My boy just did his first show didnt win but he had no problem in front of the crowd or the judge,Thats another good thing about 4H if your child is shy now they will not be for long.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is adorable!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

They like them to be dishorned but only weathers have to be. We went to a Meat Goat 101 today and learned a lot! Tomorrow we show


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

green faces are normal occurrence -- I have seen it more then 

but baby wipes are real good at cleaning up the green


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Well we took 8 out of 8. She was as big as some in the four month old class at 9 weeks but she is in a growing spurt and got really leggy.  Hannah her owner is handling it well but I found her in the truck with her doe crying. Next is showmanship. Cross your fingers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe poor thing :hug: thats disappointing when its out of your hands like that 

heres hoping for showmanshiop ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

What are you feeding her. I know the "feed" for the show goats around here is Intimadator its big bucks about $20 a bag


----------

